# Mark Buehrle Wins Second Gold Glove



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

http://www.chicagobreakingsports.com/2010/11/buehrle-wins-second-al-gold-glove-award.html



> Mark Buehrle carved his name into the White Sox's record book Tuesday.
> 
> Buehrle won an American League Gold Glove Award for his superb defense for the second consecutive season. Buehrle joins Jim Kaat (1974-75) as the only Sox pitchers to earn this honor twice.
> 
> ...


The bolded part is what really hit me.... thats pretty insane!

I know im biased being a Sox fan, but how can Buehrle not go down as one of the best ever? World Series Ring, World Series Win, World Series Save, No-Hitter, Perfect Game and now 2 Gold Gloves. Add in he also started an All-Star Game..... I know they set with Win mark at 300, but with 5 man rotations 300 is pretty hard to come by, hell 20 win seasons are great now, and if you did that 10 years straight you still only have 200. i know he isnt a high K kinda guy, gives up hits, and his W-L ratio isnt the best, but very durable, quick and ultimatly gets the job done... i know one of the best ever may be fanboydom, but First Ballot HoF i think is warrented when the time comes.


How do you guys feel about it?


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

The only surprise of these gold gloves to me was Derek Jeter winning one LOL!?!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Dan9 said:


> The only surprise of these gold gloves to me was Derek Jeter winning one LOL!?!


yeah a few people were bitching about that, especially (chicago bias to im sure) that Alexei Ramirez the Sox SS was first or second in 8 of the 9 defensive catagories (i didnt look it up to verify, just saying i heard that arguement). But Jeter is... well Jeter.. he has the big name.. its like when Tori Hunter missed half a season in 05 and won a Gold Glove and Aaron Rowand got completly fucked on that deal that year..... course there have been a few years now where Buerhle got completly fucked for Gold Gloves, but is now getting his due....


we could argue the Gold Glove stuff all we want, but lets keep this on the awesome Mark Buehrle!!! :thumb02:


----------

